# Companion Planting



## GanjaGuru (May 24, 2006)

This is a technique that works both indoors and out.
Harmful bugs hate certain plants.
Especially garlic.
Garlic is laughingly easy to grow.  Pick some up in the produce section and plant a few cloves on the perimeter of each container/grow site.  Onions, chives and many others herb plants work too.
This is also a nice way to get goodies for the kitchen.  Go out with scissors and to a little snipping.  The shoots of garlic & onions are delicious.  As long as you don't take more than 10% every few days, taking some off not only DOESN'T hurt the plant, it encourages more growth.
If you like flowers more than spices, marigolds are another plant that pests don't like.


----------



## Mutt (May 24, 2006)

Hey GG. I have never tried to grow Garlic, I know I buy a bunch of it. Do you plant the whole thing or can you plant just a part of it?

Mainly MJ, Basil, Maters, Rosemary, ect. is what I've grown. so very curious.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 24, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Hey GG. I have never tried to grow Garlic, I know I buy a bunch of it. Do you plant the whole thing or can you plant just a part of it?
> 
> Mainly MJ, Basil, Maters, Rosemary, ect. is what I've grown. so very curious.


 
I buy a few heads of garlic and plant 2--4 cloves per site.
You can buy onion "sets" at most nurseries and even some markets this time of year.
When you grow garlic and onions and take clippings of the green shoots, they don't grow bulbs as they normally would.  Ond you can continue to take cutting for months.
If you've never tried it, green garlic is more mild than the cloves, seems sweeter, and adds color to food.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 24, 2006)

Good post Ganja.


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

Hey dude what about Wild Onions
Pest dont like them right?? I have a 
bunch of them around my plants!!...
Nice post to got to get me some.....
garlic Peace


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

Yeah do bugs like wild onions?? i got 
some of them around my plant to dude


----------

